# setting up NAS and Tivo



## mrcashback (Aug 3, 2013)

Need someone to talk me through the steps of setting up a NAS and TiVo to play nicely with each other like I am 12.... 

I have a 4GB WD My cloud Mirror NAS (2TB on raid1), and an old school TiVo wirelessly networked with the home networking package, previously been using tho desktop plus to transfer to/from my computer..

The Goals!

-Have the NAS automatically pull every recording from the TiVo (or have the TiVo push every recording to the NAS) for storage.

-Be able to stream these recordings from the nas to other DLNA devices on the network

-Be able to view & stream (or transfer on demand) the TiVo recordings from the nas back to the TiVo..

-be able to play other downloaded videos and home recordings from the nas on the tivo

-only store one copy of a particular episode if it airs re-runs

The wd my cloud interface has an 'apps' section to download/install 3rd party applications, but...... I don't really know where to begin here being a nas roomie


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Can you switch to a different NAS? If those features are important, there are a couple brands that know how to transfer from Tivo's and also speak DLNA.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

If memory serves me the units the were supposed to work with TiVo were the Netgear ReadyNAS 100 series. Search around for that - here is a 4yr. old article about it from Dave Zatz: http://zatznotfunny.com/2010-07/tivo-collaborates-with-netgear-and-hp-for-nas/

Not sure how it ever ended up - Good Luck.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The more recent ReadyNAS models also work with TiVo, but I don't know if they do the copying automatically. I don't have a TiVo that would work for this so can't test it.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

The Netgear ReadyNAS Ultra line can be setup to automatically copy Keep Until I Delete shows (green circle) from a TiVo to the NAS.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Thom said:


> The Netgear ReadyNAS Ultra line can be setup to automatically copy Keep Until I Delete shows (green circle) from a TiVo to the NAS.


Even copy protected shows?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Johncv said:


> Even copy protected shows?


No.. Based on previous discussion, it "just" does the same kind of copying that the official programs & kmttg do.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Johncv said:


> Even copy protected shows?


Please, will everyone stop asking this ridiculous question. The security is on the TiVo side. There's no way any external program can get around it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Or just setup a PC and run TiVo Desktop or KMTTG.

I have a PC that I have on 24/7/365 for my thirteen IP cameras. So I also use this PC to store TiVo recordings. You just setup the shows you want to automatically transfer from your Tivos. And it gets transferred automatically.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> Please, will everyone stop asking this ridiculous question. The security is on the TiVo side. There's no way any external program can get around it.


It's not a completely ridiculous question. In *theory*, Tivo could have some extra secure protocol to move recordings between devices, so only one copy exists.. and get the ok from the cablecard guys.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

mattack said:


> It's not a completely ridiculous question. In *theory*, Tivo could have some extra secure protocol to move recordings between devices, so only one copy exists.. and get the ok from the cablecard guys.


Thank you, I was under the impression there were no stupid questions, a big  to wmcbrine. Thom statement The Netgear ReadyNAS Ultra line can be setup to automatically copy Keep Until I Delete shows (green circle) from a TiVo to the NAS. implys that a copy protected show could be back up to the NAS. So, I will ask another stupid question, why cant a copy protected show it just a file on the TiVo, or why cant you just backup the entire TiVo drive to a NAS?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Johncv said:


> So, I will ask another stupid question, why cant a copy protected show it just a file on the TiVo, or why cant you just backup the entire TiVo drive to a NAS?


Because TiVo doesn't expose the file system or drive externally to allow this to happen.

Scott


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Johncv said:


> Thank you, I was under the impression there were no "stupid" questions, a big  to wmcbrine. Thom statement "The Netgear ReadyNAS Ultra line can be setup to automatically copy Keep Until I Delete shows (green circle) from a TiVo to the NAS." implys that a copy protected show could be back up to the NAS. So, I will ask another "stupid" question, why can't a "copy protected show" it just a file on the TiVo, or why can't you just backup the entire TiVo drive to a NAS?


He said the question was ridiculous, not stupid. There's lot's of ridiculous questions, as anyone who has raised a child knows. But your question is neither ridiculous nor stupid, it's just that poor wmcbrine is tired of hearing it.

You can indeed backup an entire TiVo drive to a NAS, if you are willing to pull the drive from the TiVo and connect it to a system that supports image backups; I've done that several times. Unfortunately that backup is only useful if you restore that image and put the loaded disk in the original TiVo. Recordings are encrypted with a key unique to the motherboard of the recording TiVo and only playable on that machine. The reason for this is the devil's bargain TiVo made to get into the game. I've actually loaded up image backups onto another TiVo; everything works, season passes and settings and such, and the recordings are there but you can't play them.

There seems to be a fair amount of information known about the TiVo file system, but I haven't heard of anyone breaking the recording encryption.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> He said the question was ridiculous, not stupid. There's lot's of ridiculous questions, as anyone who has raised a child knows. But your question is neither ridiculous nor stupid, it's just that poor wmcbrine is tired of hearing it.
> 
> You can indeed backup an entire TiVo drive to a NAS, if you are willing to pull the drive from the TiVo and connect it to a system that supports image backups; I've done that several times. Unfortunately that backup is only useful if you restore that image and put the loaded disk in the original TiVo. Recordings are encrypted with a key unique to the motherboard of the recording TiVo and only playable on that machine. The reason for this is that is the devil's bargain TiVo made to get into the game. I've actually loaded up image backups onto another TiVo; everything works, season passes and settings and such, and the recordings are there but you can't play them.
> 
> There seems to be a fair amount of information known about the TiVo file system, but I haven't heard of anyone breaking the recording encryption.


This information I did not know and explain things about the TiVo I did not know, Thank you.


----------



## Lyrical1 (Oct 13, 2002)

When I purchased my HD XL TiVo there was some talk that it would be able to play videos that were on a NAS. Although it seemed to know about the NAS and its directories, I could never get it to show images or play videos, however.

I know the Roamio has quite a few additional features than my 5 year old unit. On my NAS (ReadyNAS from Netgear) there are directories of videos (AVI, MOV, WMV, MP4, etc.) and directories of photos (JPG and PNG).

Can the Roamio units access these files off the NAS and play or show them on my television?

Thanks.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Yes, with pytivo and or streambaby as an intermediary.


----------

